
Bus riding, the best-kept secret of NYC transit - xasos
http://visualizing.nyc/bus-riding-the-best-kept-secret-of-nyc-transit/
======
ThePhysicist
When I lived in NYC I sometimes had to take the bus downtown from 86th street
due to interruptions in subway traffic (which sometimes happened). I remember
that during rush hour the buses would advance at a crawling speed there, maybe
making three blocks every 5 minutes, which almost made it faster to walk.

So I think the big advantage of the subway system is that it is much faster in
general. In less densely populated areas of New York the buses are a good (and
necessary) alternative to the subway system since -as the author points out-
the density of bus stops is much higher.

------
lmm
Does Google Maps have transit coverage of NYC?

I used to know the tube map by heart, but I'm starting to forget - checking
Google every time is faster and more reliable (since it takes into account
e.g. engineering closures).

~~~
brokentone
It does indeed. Probably the most robust and reliable transit coverage of the
providers.

------
ianstallings
They're far from a secret imho. Maybe I'm wrong but every one I ride is
usually packed unless it's an odd hour. Also, to get to some places you'll
pretty much need to ride a bus if you want to get there easily. La Guardia
springs to mind. And if you're in Manhattan the cross-town buses can basically
be an essential part of life.

But I agree with this article 100%. If you live or travel a lot in NYC learn
the bus system, it will only help you.

------
yitchelle
One of the numbers missing between the subway and the bus are the waiting
times, the transit times and bus cancellations. What is the use of bus having
more routes if it takes much longer to get there.

Nevertheless, interesting use of data.

